# Can u fail a drug test because of second hand marijuana smoke?



## god hand (May 2, 2006)

Saturday night I was hanging out with weed heads not knowing that I was going to have to take a drug test monday afternoon! I havent been this worried about something in a LONG TIME!


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2006)

It???s possible, but highly unlikely.
Go to GNC and get a detoxe kit, believe it or not, they actually work. I passed a drug test after having smoked half of an ounce two weeks before my test. Drink a ton of water the day of the test, after you detoxed, and you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Saturday night I was hanging out with weed heads not knowing that I was going to have to take a drug test monday afternoon! I havent been this worried about something in a LONG TIME!


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2006)

Highly improbable.  Unless it was a clambake in a sealed car for over an hour.


----------



## topolo (May 2, 2006)

GreenAndYellow


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> GreenAndYellow


topolos teeth for 500 Alex


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> GreenAndYellow


gonorrhea and you.


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)

The answer you are looking for is here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64290


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The answer you are looking for is here:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64290




#15


----------



## god hand (May 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Highly improbable.  Unless it was a clambake in a sealed car for over an hour.


----------



## Vieope (May 2, 2006)

_God hand worried about second hand smoking. _


----------



## topolo (May 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> gonorrhea and you.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (May 2, 2006)

I was in the Navy for 13 years, and now work in a Nuke Plant where we are subjected to random testing.  I have seen people attempt to say that the reason they were positive for grass was because of secondary smoke at least a dozen times.  And every single time the answer was "that has been clinically proven to be impossible."  I think you're OK.


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2006)

ATOMSPLTR said:
			
		

> I was in the Navy for 13 years, and now work in a Nuke Plant where we are subjected to random testing.  I have seen people attempt to say that the reason they were positive for grass was because of secondary smoke at least a dozen times.  And every single time the answer was "that has been clinically proven to be impossible."  I think you're OK.




Ahem, I will have to pull out my bullshit card on that one. I have been stuck in a car for 3 hours while 4 of my friends chiefed blunt after blunt after blunt, and I was high as mother fucker when I got out of the car. Your lungs do not filter the THC out of the smoke, but rather absorb a very small amount of it. 
Haven't you ever heard of getting blown a shotgun?
A shotgun is somebody blowing smoke from their mouth into yours. Shotguns will blue your fucking head off, no pun intended.


----------



## aceshigh (May 2, 2006)

heres the answer even if u had a few bongs ,,,,drink 2 ltres of orange juice a day up until the day of the test,,,ill gaurentee u it works years ago i had 3 bongs on the wednesday,,,found out i was getting a test on monday,,,and was fine


----------



## aceshigh (May 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Ahem, I will have to pull out my bullshit card on that one. I have been stuck in a car for 3 hours while 4 of my friends chiefed blunt after blunt after blunt, and I was high as mother fucker when I got out of the car. Your lungs do not filter the THC out of the smoke, but rather absorb a very small amount of it.
> Haven't you ever heard of getting blown a shotgun?
> A shotgun is somebody blowing smoke from their mouth into yours. Shotguns will blue your fucking head off, no pun intended.


and if your gonna smoke bucket bongs are more effective than the shotgun


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2006)

From inhaled smoke?  Virtually impossible.  From second hand smoke?  One step below virtually impossible.  Basically, you would have to be in a phone booth with 3 lit blunts to have a chance.

There is virtually no THC remaining in smoke that has already been inhaled.

You inhale only a very small fraction of that which burns from a joint or a bowl uninhaled unless you are in a perfectly sealed off and enclosed space.  Even then, you would have to be in there quite a while, and the amount floating around the space would be insufficient in all likelihood.

The standard EMIT test has a threshold at which you become positive.  So, you can actually have some in your system and show up negative.  This is to help prevent false positives.

Tests for pot don't test directly for THC.  They test for THC metabolites.  THC is fat soluble, so unless you happen to oxidize the adipocytes in which the THC is to be released from and you happen to pee in the cup right then you aren't going to show up positive even if you smoked a joint to the face the night before.

As a safeguard, just drink an assload of water.  Make sure you pee clear.  Problem solved.  Take some B vitamins so your pee is yellow come test time.


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Ahem, I will have to pull out my bullshit card on that one. I have been stuck in a car for 3 hours while 4 of my friends chiefed blunt after blunt after blunt, and I was high as mother fucker when I got out of the car. Your lungs do not filter the THC out of the smoke, but rather absorb a very small amount of it.
> Haven't you ever heard of getting blown a shotgun?
> A shotgun is somebody blowing smoke from their mouth into yours. Shotguns will blue your fucking head off, no pun intended.



You probably got high because the blunts are constantly burning.  Not all of what you inhaled was previously inhaled.

Oh, and a good shotgun is from uninhaled smoke.  You put the joint in your mouth backward and blow...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 2, 2006)

You will come up hot!
Stay away from your doper friends


----------



## MCx2 (May 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, and a good shotgun is from uninhaled smoke.  You put the joint in your mouth backward and blow...




Hah, you beat me to it. Glad to see there's more than one stoner on IM.


----------



## MCx2 (May 3, 2006)

The last drug test I took, I had been off of weed for 6 months or so but had a heavy session about 4 days before the test. I know it differs from person to person, but I drank a boatload of water and I passed.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Saturday night I was hanging out with weed heads not knowing that I was going to have to take a drug test monday afternoon! I havent been this worried about something in a LONG TIME!




The answer is yes...but very  unlikely.

 To be honest, as a practioner I see more false positives for THC (marijuana metabolite) when using the EMIT test EMIT (Enzyme Multiplied Immunoassay Technique) when someone has used high doses of ibuprofen or naprosyn since their metabolites are cross reacting.  (the newer ones are supposed to have a higher threshold but when the patient is taking over 2400mg of ibuprofen a day I see false positives.)


As for second hand smoke exposure it is definatelya possibility if you were holed up in a small room (ie:car)and exposed for several hours or several days at a time with a roomate that does it regularly.  From the description of your exposure I think you will be fine.

And don't eat anything with poppyseeds since your urine test will test false positive for opiates.


----------



## vinman12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Wrong*

Most of you are wrong i have failed two drug test on probation from being around people smoking all the time it is very possible, and who is to say it needs to be hotboxed and "mad" amounts


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2009)

you do realize this thread is over 3 years old, right?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2009)

just to add to the thread...I had a friend who's husband smoked weed regularly, she *never* smoked it, and she failed a drug test.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2009)

vinman12 said:


> Most of you are wrong i have failed two drug test on probation f*rom being around people smoking all the time* it is very possible, and who is to say it needs to be hotboxed and "mad" amounts


That's the other key, exposure.  If you are exposed to it often, it will have time to accumulate in your system.  From one saturday night it's highly unlikely.


----------



## vinman12 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just want to prove to Officer's and Probation Officers you can fail from second-hand smoke.


----------



## quadluver (Jun 4, 2009)

It's mot likely you can fail a urine or hair test unless you hang out with these guys all the time.


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2009)

I am SO glad I live in Canada. Nobody tests for it here.


----------

